# Ancient Olives



## ingwephil (Dec 31, 2012)

Does anyone know where you can buy mature, old olive trees (I understand some are grubbed up when machine-harvestable olives are planted) - Especially in Alentejo or Algarve ? 100 years or older. A website would be great.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Phil

Welcome to the forum and although it might be chance, I'd suspect the Ingwe part of your screen name might possibly suggest an African link?

You're best chance of old trees would probably come from your local farmers/neighbours etc and it'd almost certainly be a heck of a lot cheaper than buying from a website or a garden centre etc.

FWIW, I had a delivery of firewood today and it's all olive rootstock so someone in my area (Figueiro Dos Vinhos) at least is pulling some old ones out.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There pretty widely available but not cheap, your location would be a start


----------



## ingwephil (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks travelling man. Correct about the Africa connection. Swaziland.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Phil,

I was in White River next to the SW corner of the KNP but used to spend a lot of time in and around Pongola where I have a number of friends...... I've been to Swaziland a few times but mostly just dropping in to pick up a cool drink as I overflew and funnily enough, we came close to buying a place in Swaziland that was part of a game reserve that overlooked the Pongolapoort dam. 

For those that don't understand the link, Ingwe means leopard in several African languages. 

Getting back on subject, if you can tell us which area you're in, someone might be able to suggest where you might be able to pick up some trees at a reasonable price.


----------



## ingwephil (Dec 31, 2012)

Travelling Man Yeah I spent a lot of time in Sabi Sands watching leopards. Will soon be moving to Ourique area of Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Phil

I know Sabi Sands well and in fact flew a few game counts over the area.... the most interesting being one just after the floods of 2000...... you didn't know Kay Hiscocks by any chance? 

I'm a fair way from your area but with a bit of luck, someone else here might be able to chime in with some local contacts for you.


----------



## ingwephil (Dec 31, 2012)

Travelling Man Sorry did not know Kay Hiscocks.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

No worries. She was the zoologist at Lion Sands that was killed by an elephant a few years ago. 

How about Kim Wolhuter?


----------

